# Apple Magic Mouse works but multi-touch gestures

## luispa

Hi, 

I've been able to make the magic mouse work under Gentoo. It's not difficult, using a bluetooth dongle, BlueZ, HAL, etc. I'm using evdev as input for X and movement, left/right click works. 

Unfortunately the mouse doesn't send any of the multi-touch gestures. I can't see anything with "evtest /dev/input/event<n>" but the mentioned events (click's and mouse movement).

May it be possible that this gestures are only activated somehow (i.e. from a mac box) with a specific protocol?

Anybody tested it?

Note: Also tried with synaptics driver but doesn't recognizes it as a supported touchpad

Thanks,

Luis

----------

